# Horse Found 01/10/2012 Essex



## DosyMare (2 October 2012)

Found in Rettendon area Essex. Looking for owner.


----------



## cally6008 (2 October 2012)

Approx age ?

There's a 2 year old missing from West Yorkshire border.


----------



## Chestnutmare (2 October 2012)

Bump...

Saw this on FB yest bless him hope owners are found soon he looks sweet.


----------



## DosyMare (2 October 2012)

cally6008 said:



			Approx age ?

There's a 2 year old missing from West Yorkshire border.
		
Click to expand...

I think he looks like a youster but the lady that has him thinks his more 8yo.


----------



## s4sugar (2 October 2012)

If he's a youngster he should have a microchip. Has he been scanned?


----------



## spike123 (2 October 2012)

I have seen the pic on FB of the missing 2yr old horse and have to say there is definitely a striking reassemblance. I have messaged the lady on there to tell her to come and take a look at this thread just in case it is the same horse.


----------



## cally6008 (2 October 2012)

The horse found in Essex is not the missing 2 year old horse from West Yorkshire


----------



## Jools1234 (2 October 2012)

has this one been scanned for a microchip?


----------



## GinaGem (3 October 2012)

How big is he? Does he have a scar behind the left ear?


----------



## DosyMare (4 October 2012)

I believe his 15hh ish.


----------



## sj1990 (4 October 2012)

Just saw update on facebook. I believe the new owners have been found..fantastic news!


----------



## Chestnutmare (5 October 2012)

sj1990 said:



			Just saw update on facebook. I believe the new owners have been found..fantastic news!
		
Click to expand...

new owners??


----------



## sj1990 (5 October 2012)

excuse my mistake, must have been on autopilot...the owners have been found. Have no idea why I wrote new!


----------



## Chestnutmare (5 October 2012)

sj1990 said:



			excuse my mistake, must have been on autopilot...the owners have been found. Have no idea why I wrote new!
		
Click to expand...

Still excellent news though, where is he from do we know? 
chuffed all ended well for him


----------

